
How to escape North Korea - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/world/2017/09/09/escaping-north-korea-we-had-already-decided-to-kill-ourselves-rather-than-be-sent-back
======
spraak
I wonder why Thailand sends them to South Korea, where other countries along
the way are sent back to NK... in any case it reminds me of how I miss living
in Thailand :>

------
devdoomari
> the journey will first pass through China, Vietnam and Laos, where they must
> be on the alert for police who might arrest them and send them back the way
> they came — to certain and brutal punishment in North Korea.

uh...the chinese gov. says it's 'helping' to get NK to the right mind, but...
guess there's some big inconsistency between what it does & what it says...

edit: lol sorry for the wrong idea

~~~
IIAOPSW
>uh...the chinese gov. says it's 'helping' to contain NK

Well they're certainly helping to contain NK citizens to NK.

